# Certain AVI files are out of Sync?!?



## neal37 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi, Can somebody please help me as i have some issues with AVI files being out of sync!!.....but not all, whilst playing on my computer. I have tried D/L'ing the files again to see if these files were currupt, but they still have the same issue! 

It seems like the video is playing slow and struggling to keep up with the audio!! If i go to another point in the video quickly then the sync is in for maybe 2-4 seconds!?! 

Any help on this issue would be greatfully recieved.:up: 

Cheers

neal37


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Run the AVIs through this and see if you have the correct codecs.

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## neal37 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers MysticEyes:up: 
You're right on the money fella Instaled a codec pack called K-lite and the prob is resolved 

Thanx for the PM:up: 

Neal37


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

I have the same problem and ran my files through the software you recommended but it says I have the codecs required but still I have the problem.

If I play my files through something other than windows media player 11 then its fine.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

sjcrompo said:


> I have the same problem and ran my files through the software you recommended but it says I have the codecs required but still I have the problem.
> 
> If I play my files through something other than windows media player 11 then its fine.
> 
> ...


Just because you have the codecs installed does not necessarily mean that Window's uses the right one (filter Merit) as many codecs will claim to work.

This app is a bit tricky and not for the faint hearted but use it to take a peek.

http://www.softella.com/dsfm/index.en.htm

Another that may shed some light.

http://www.stokebloke.com/video/wmv2avi.php


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks I'm off to take a look. I will let you know how I get on.

Steve


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes you said not for the faint hearted. Have you any tips on how to find out whats going on.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

I tried uninstalling wmp11 and went back to wmp9, low and behold the problem goes away. I reinstalled wmp11 and the problem came back. Is there a way to force wmp11 to use wmp9's codecs if that is the root of the problem.

Hopefully someone can help.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone 

Steve


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

sjcrompo said:


> Anyone
> 
> Steve


How about a happy medium and just use WMP 10.


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

I think that is what I will have to do, which is a shame as I like the look of WMP11.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## sjcrompo (Dec 16, 2004)

Hows this for mad. If when one of the files is lagging I move the brightness slider a nano fration of a millimeter it sorts itself out, but only on the clip that is playing.

I still have the problem in adobe encore, so I can only assume they share the same codec.

Steve


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You should not drag out old threads. Always start your own thread with a meaningful and descriptive title, provide some details and state your problem.


----------

